# Ci stiamo americanizzando



## Frithurik (16 Settembre 2014)

*Divorzio sprint, ora è possibile. *

*Divorziare senza andare in tribunale. È possibile da sabato 13 settembre, grazie al primo tassello della riforma della giustizia del governo Renzi. In alcuni casi infatti marito e moglie in crisi possono separarsi o divorziare semplicemente rivolgendosi a un avvocato. E in futuro potranno farlo anche solo con l'aiuto dell'ufficiale di stato civile*

Il decreto legge di riforma (Dl 132/2014) introduce la "negoziazione assistita da un avvocato", un istituto che già esiste da tempo in Francia. Moglie e marito che intendono separarsi, divorziare o anche cambiare le condizioni di separazione o divorzio già fissate dal giudice possono rivolgersi a un avvocato per raggiungere una soluzione consensuale per chiudere il matrimonio. Non sarà più necessario passare dal giudice, che finora era tenuto a verificare l'irreversibilità della crisi coniugale e la sussistenza dei presupposti richiesti dalla legge.
*Secondo voi e un bene o e' male?*


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Credo sia solo per i casi consensuali e per i quali non ci sono dubbi... però hai fatto bene a evidenziare la novità, perchè diventerà sicuramente un argomento di discussione 

Io comunque non agirei sulla fine del matrimonio, ma sull'inizio.
Obbligherei le coppie a convivere per un anno. Se dopo dodici mesi sono ancora convinti, staranno insieme molto più a lungo


----------



## spleen (16 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Credo sia solo per i casi consensuali e per i quali non ci sono dubbi... però hai fatto bene a evidenziare la novità, perchè diventerà sicuramente un argomento di discussione
> 
> Io comunque non agirei sulla fine del matrimonio, ma sull'inizio.
> Obbligherei le coppie a convivere per un anno. Se dopo dodici mesi sono ancora convinti, *staranno insieme molto più a lungo*


Non ci contare.


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ci contare.


Esistono i sondaggi su questo forum?


----------



## Stark72 (16 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Credo sia solo per i casi consensuali e per i quali non ci sono dubbi... però hai fatto bene a evidenziare la novità, perchè diventerà sicuramente un argomento di discussione
> 
> Io comunque non agirei sulla fine del matrimonio, ma sull'inizio.
> Obbligherei le coppie a convivere per un anno. Se dopo dodici mesi sono ancora convinti, staranno insieme molto più a lungo


Io ho convissuto due anni prima del grande passo, è andata di merda lo stesso


----------



## Homer (16 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io ho convissuto due anni prima del grande passo, è andata di merda lo stesso



:rotfl::rotfl: (ovviamente la risata è per la tua battuta e non per la tua situazione)

:up::up:


----------



## Stark72 (16 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: (ovviamente la risata è per la tua battuta e non per la tua situazione)
> 
> :up::up:


ma tranquillo che ci rido anche io

quando ho lasciato casa per appoggiarmi dai miei in attesa di sistemazione, avevo messo come stato su whatsapp "Signor Sulu ci riporti a casa" :carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ricordo che una mia amica si cappottò dalle risate.


----------



## Horny (16 Settembre 2014)

*ma*

io abolirei proprio il matrimonio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> io abolirei proprio il matrimonio


ironia o no per una volta sono d'accordo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io ho convissuto due anni prima del grande passo, è andata di merda lo stesso


Io addirittura tredici anni e ci siamo sposati per dare soddisfazione a chi ci curava amorevolmente le figlie. Per noi non c'era e non c'è differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio e neppure da separati.

sono i sentimenti che fanno le situazioni belle o brutte.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io addirittura tredici anni e ci siamo sposati per dare soddisfazione a chi ci curava amorevolmente le figlie. Per noi non c'era e non c'è differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio e neppure da separati.
> 
> sono i sentimenti che fanno le situazioni belle o brutte.


noi non ci siam sposati. E' andata di m lo stesso e per assurdo, per la legge, è come se fossimo sposati con separazione dei beni perchè ci sono figli. Te va che rogna... :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> *Divorzio sprint, ora è possibile. *
> 
> *Divorziare senza andare in tribunale. È possibile da sabato 13 settembre, grazie al primo tassello della riforma della giustizia del governo Renzi. In alcuni casi infatti marito e moglie in crisi possono separarsi o divorziare semplicemente rivolgendosi a un avvocato. E in futuro potranno farlo anche solo con l'aiuto dell'ufficiale di stato civile*
> 
> ...


Sicuramente un bene se servirà a far risparmiare soldi dal momento  che già separarsi materialmente comporta  molte spese.

Ovvio che vale solo per coppie senza figli o con figli maggiorenni meglio se autonomi e senza grandi patrimoni. ..
ma se ci sono quelli ci sono fior di avvocati sempre.

Non saranno contenti gli avvocati del settore.  Troppi pure quelli.


----------



## animalibera (16 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente un bene se servirà a far risparmiare soldi dal momento  che già separarsi materialmente comporta  molte spese.
> 
> Ovvio che vale solo per coppie senza figli o con figli maggiorenni meglio se autonomi e senza grandi patrimoni. ..
> ma se ci sono quelli ci sono fior di avvocati sempre.
> ...


Stamane siamo stati dall'avvocato sembra sia proprio cosi...ovvio che noi non rientriamo nella casistica.


----------



## animalibera (16 Settembre 2014)

E'stato tutto quasi surreale...emotivamente molto pesante....questo va detto....anche in caso di consensuale avere di fronte un avvocato che fa da mediatore l'ho ritenuto utile. Sembra abbiamo raggiunto un accordo...di questo ne sono sollevata.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> E'stato tutto quasi surreale...emotivamente molto pesante....questo va detto....anche in caso di consensuale avere di fronte un avvocato che fa da mediatore l'ho ritenuto utile. *Sembra abbiamo raggiunto un accordo...di questo ne sono sollevata*.


Anima liberata


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> E'stato tutto quasi surreale...emotivamente molto pesante....questo va detto....anche in caso di consensuale avere di fronte un avvocato che fa da mediatore l'ho ritenuto utile. Sembra abbiamo raggiunto un accordo...di questo ne sono sollevata.


È purtroppo sempre un fallimento separarsi, però farlo civilmente porta,  una volta finite le pratiche burocratiche, a  ripartire serenamente senza guerre estenuanti.

Avere un solo avvocato è  positivo. Poterne fare a meno sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## animalibera (17 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È purtroppo sempre un fallimento separarsi, però farlo civilmente porta,  una volta finite le pratiche burocratiche, a  ripartire serenamente senza guerre estenuanti.
> 
> Avere un solo avvocato è  positivo. Poterne fare a meno sarebbe l'ideale.


Hai ragione .... ho la fortuna di aver mantenuto buoni rapporti....e ieri ne è stata la dimostrazione.


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

l'americanizzazione è direttamente proporzionale a quanto fotte il cittadino italiano.


----------



## animalibera (17 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> l'americanizzazione è direttamente proporzionale a quanto fotte il cittadino italiano.


gira come gira il cittadino italiano viene sempre girato e piegato....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> gira come gira il cittadino italiano viene sempre girato e piegato....


Tranne i furbi. Quelli che 'magheggiano' nei meandri di accordi provati, illegalità, nero e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Quelli, spesso, inculano gli altri.


----------



## animalibera (17 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anima liberata


Haha finalmente Brunetta !![emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------

